# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Robin Murphy

## Airicist

Director of Center for Robot-Assisted Search and Rescue

faculty.cse.tamu.edu/murphy

youtube.com/drrobobabe

facebook.com/robin.r.murphy.9

twitter.com/robinrmurphy

linkedin.com/in/murphyrobin

Robin Murphy on Wikipedia

Projects:

Book "Introduction to AI Robotics (Intelligent Robotics and Autonomous Agents series)", 2019

----------


## Airicist

FIRST LL interview 10/22/2013

Streamed live on Oct 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Office Hours - Robin Murphy

Published on Mar 9, 2014




> I had the privilege of interviewing Dr. Robin Murphy of Texas A&M University for the first episode in the "Office Hours" series. This is my first time interviewing so if I slip up a lot I apologize. Hopefully her responses will be a lot better than my stuttering questions. Let me know who else I should interview!

----------


## Airicist

These Robots Come to the Rescue after a Disaster | Robin Murphy | TED Talks

Published on Sep 18, 2015




> When disaster strikes, who's first on the scene? More and more, it’s a robot. In her lab, Robin Murphy builds robots that fly, tunnel, swim and crawl through disaster scenes, helping firefighters and rescue workers save more lives safely — and help communities return to normal up to three years faster.

----------

